# Richard Capel on the preservation of scripture



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 27, 2020)

For the Originals, though we have not the Primitive Copies written by the finger of God in the Tables, or by _Moses_ and the _Prophets_ in the _Hebrew,_ or by the Apostles, and the rest in the Greek for the New Testament, yet we have Copies in both languages, which Copies vary not from the Primitive writings in any matter which may stumble any.

This concerns only the learned, and they know that by consent of all parties, the most learned on all sides amongst Christians do shake hands in this, that God by his providence hath preserved them uncorrupt. What if there be variety of readings in some Copies? and some mistakes in writing or Printing? this makes nothing against our doctrine, sith for all this the fountain runs clear, and if the fountain be not clear all translations must needs be muddy. ...

For more, see Richard Capel on the preservation of scripture.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

